# Rory to sign with Nike?



## Dodger (Sep 13, 2012)

Rumour mill is saying that Rory is about to switch to Nike.

Good or bad for him?

Great financially no doubting that!:lol:


----------



## gripitripit (Sep 13, 2012)

This has raised it's head around this time  for the past few years now but the more he wins the more I can see it happen. Nike's goal I suppose is to have Rors and Tiger going out as the last pairing on Masters Sunday wearing head to toe Nike and gaming their clubs and I reckon they will throw serious money at Rors to make it happen.


----------



## jonnyround (Sep 13, 2012)

*Rory Going to Nike*

I hear the word is that Rory is going to join Tiger at Nike next season in a mega buck deal. Is this good for Nike?


----------



## chris661 (Sep 13, 2012)

Gaming their clubs?

I guess if nike throws enough money at him he will change although with the form he is in would he risk changing to potentially upset himself?


----------



## gripitripit (Sep 13, 2012)

Tiger made the leap to Nike from Titleist and did not seem to affect him. I can see him change irons at first.


----------



## Adi2Dassler (Sep 13, 2012)

Nike would have to chuck alot of money at Santander and Jumeirah to get them to move along, to say nothing of Titleist.

I hope Rory see's what's happened to past players like Gmac when they change sticks and stays where he is.


----------



## chris661 (Sep 13, 2012)

Another thing is he has used (gamed  ) titleist since he was a nipper who know's what kind of contract he has with them.


----------



## moogie (Sep 13, 2012)

These stories have been around the last couple of years now,  and I know theres No smoke without fire,  so could be imminent
But Ive always heard it has been the fact that Nike DONT allow their players (except Tiger) any other endorsements/sponsorships,  or Logos,  other than the ''swoosh''...............that this has been Rorys stumbling block
Especially the Jumeirah deal,  as Rory feels they have been Loyal throughout his career
And obviously he has Numerous other deals that he would have to ditch..........??

Unless Nike give him the Tiger treatment...........??


----------



## gripitripit (Sep 13, 2012)

chris661 said:



			Another thing is he has used (gamed  ) titleist since he was a nipper who know's what kind of contract he has with them.
		
Click to expand...

Sorry Chris,
I came over all Yank there...!


----------



## Val (Sep 13, 2012)

He wont change to Nike whilst his current deals with Oakley, Santander, Jumeriah etc are all in place unless Nike buy them all out.

Titleist wont give up without a fight either however they arent known for paying big bucks to keep players, Mickelson and Els to name 2 big name switchers whilst at the top of their games.

I can't see Rory remaining with Titleist his whole career but it wouldnt surprise me if he did.


----------



## thecraw (Sep 13, 2012)

I heard he was going to Orka!


Rory has the talent to win using L flex Yonex graphite.


----------



## Dodger (Sep 13, 2012)

Why would Nike need to but the others out?

Plenty other players have multiple deals?


----------



## Adi2Dassler (Sep 13, 2012)

Dodger said:



			Why would Nike need to but the others out?

Plenty other players have multiple deals?
		
Click to expand...

Nike only allow Nike, check out any Nike endorsed player from Tiger,Casey,Charl etc


----------



## moogie (Sep 13, 2012)

Dodger said:



			Why would Nike need to but the others out?

Plenty other players have multiple deals?
		
Click to expand...


Cant think of any other NIKE staffers,  except Tiger....................


----------



## Dodger (Sep 13, 2012)

thecraw said:



			I heard he was going to Orka!


Rory has the talent to win using L flex Yonex graphite.
		
Click to expand...

I heard Argos,sorry KZG or KGB or whatever they are called.


----------



## chris661 (Sep 13, 2012)

gripitripit said:



			Sorry Chris,
I came over all Yank there...!
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Dodger (Sep 13, 2012)

Didn't a former world number one have an Oakley contract while hitting Nike's?


----------



## Fader (Sep 13, 2012)

If it were to happen, I think Nike would have to accept his deal with Jumeriah and Santander, the one I can see making way though is Oakley as I can't see Nike letting him wear another manufacturers clothing and shoes.


----------



## Adi2Dassler (Sep 13, 2012)

moogie said:



			Cant think of any other NIKE staffers,  except Tiger....................
		
Click to expand...

Charl
Casey
Dyson
Fisher
Kim 
Tiger
Cink
Molinari


----------



## Val (Sep 13, 2012)

moogie said:



			Cant think of any other NIKE staffers,  except Tiger....................
		
Click to expand...

Tiger
Molinari
Warren
Dyson
Casey
Schwartzel
Cink
Fisher

Not to mention women

Petterson
Wie
Booth


----------



## chris661 (Sep 13, 2012)

Dodger said:



			Didn't a former world number one have an Oakley contract while hitting Nike's?
		
Click to expand...

That was around the time nike were really just starting to make inroads into golf though wasn't it? I would imagine the rules were changed.


----------



## pbrown7582 (Sep 13, 2012)

Dodger said:



			Didn't a former world number one have an Oakley contract while hitting Nike's?
		
Click to expand...

duval? he certainly loved his oakley even naming his dog after them.

same story as appeared previous years was all over wrx after tiger and rorys 'love in' last week.

If nike want rory they will get him one way or another in the end.


----------



## Adi2Dassler (Sep 13, 2012)

Fader said:



			If it were to happen, I think Nike would have to accept his deal with Jumeriah and Santander, the one I can see making way though is Oakley as I can't see Nike letting him wear another manufacturers clothing and shoes.
		
Click to expand...

No chance, they simply don't allow any other advertisers on their players, except the bag iirc.


----------



## Val (Sep 13, 2012)

Dodger said:



			Didn't a former world number one have an Oakley contract while hitting Nike's?
		
Click to expand...

Cant think who you mean (Duval maybe) but most are normally glasses only, Rory and Keegan Bradley im sure were the first to don clothing too.


----------



## moogie (Sep 13, 2012)

Valentino said:



			Tiger
Molinari
Warren
Dyson
Casey
Schwartzel
Cink
Fisher

Not to mention women

Petterson
Wie
Booth
		
Click to expand...




I MEANT WITH MULTIPLE ENDORSEMENT DEALS

If u read again was replying to Dodgers Quote..................


----------



## moogie (Sep 13, 2012)

Adi2Dassler said:



			No chance, they simply don't allow any other advertisers on their players, except the bag iirc.
		
Click to expand...


That was MY point in previous post............


----------



## Adi2Dassler (Sep 13, 2012)

moogie said:



			That was MY point in previous post............
		
Click to expand...

Apologies, I left my enigma machine at home this morning


----------



## Val (Sep 13, 2012)

moogie said:



			I MEANT WITH MULTIPLE ENDORSEMENT DEALS

If u read again was replying to Dodgers Quote..................
		
Click to expand...

Ok, fair point. Most do have multiple deals but Nike dont allow any on their clothing.


----------



## jonnyround (Sep 13, 2012)

I suppose the question is will Rory going to Nike sell more kit for them?


----------



## moogie (Sep 13, 2012)

jonnyround said:



			I suppose the question is will Rory going to Nike sell more kit for them?
		
Click to expand...



Certainly wouldnt influence me...........it is NOT a Brand I even look at,  unless I wanted a pair of Trainers...


----------



## Fader (Sep 13, 2012)

jonnyround said:



			I suppose the question is will Rory going to Nike sell more kit for them?
		
Click to expand...

I don't think that is the question. I would say without out doubt if you have the 2 biggest players in the market e.g. Tiger and Rory the sales will certainly increase as there'd be a Tiger range and a McIlroy range with fans buying into the marketing machine that is Nike.

The question I would say for further down the line is how long will Tiger's contract remain at Nike if they take on Rory, can you see Woods playing second fiddle to McIlroy in the marketing and big bucks stakes.


----------



## One Planer (Sep 13, 2012)

Valentino said:



			Ok, fair point. Most do have multiple deals but Nike dont allow any on their clothing.
		
Click to expand...

While I agree, Doesn't woods have his own motif (TW) on his cap?

Still Nike though, so probably a non-starter of a point.


----------



## jonnyround (Sep 13, 2012)

Thats my feeling but I am wondering if we are in the minority?


----------



## Fader (Sep 13, 2012)

Gareth said:



			While I agree, Doesn't woods have his own motif (TW) on his cap?

Still Nike though, so probably a non-starter of a point.
		
Click to expand...

Same as Federer with his RF logo, without looking into the marketing and registration of the trademark i'd assume it's something set up within the Nike branding.


----------



## Fader (Sep 13, 2012)

jonnyround said:



			Thats my feeling but I am wondering if we are in the minority?
		
Click to expand...

Possibly, but if he does sign I can see the TW branding being broken off in some kind of agreement and going to a slightly lesser brand e.g Bridgestone for clubs to be the Flagship player again at another brand and not just being another staffer.

Edit: I don't mean lesser as in inferior, just not as mass marketed to the extent of Nike.


----------



## MegaSteve (Sep 13, 2012)

Rory might not have a say in it...

Depends on the deal with his management team...


----------



## NWJocko (Sep 13, 2012)

moogie said:



			Certainly wouldnt influence me...........it is NOT a Brand I even look at, unless I wanted a pair of Trainers...

Click to expand...

More fool you then, they are making some great kit at the moment (not that I own any but have done in the past).

The VR Pro Ltd and VR_S drivers are both great clubs.  VR_S probably the easiest to hit thing around at the moment.

Take your point re shoes, the Lunar ones I have are the best golf shoes I've ever put on my feet.


----------



## Fader (Sep 13, 2012)

NWJocko said:



			More fool you then, they are making some great kit at the moment (not that I own any but have done in the past).

The VR Pro Ltd and VR_S drivers are both great clubs. VR_S probably the easiest to hit thing around at the moment.

Take your point re shoes, the Lunar ones I have are the best golf shoes I've ever put on my feet.
		
Click to expand...


I had a set of VR Pro Cavity Irons when I first started managed to pick them up 2nd hand, though they were decent enough they're not in the league of my Cobra Forged irons.

As for the shoes, I find that Nike footwear tends to have a strange odour to it, now I know it's not my feet as any other brand I buy is no issue.

That said the clothes are good and will sell even more if McIlroy switches


----------



## Snelly (Sep 13, 2012)

NWJocko said:



			More fool you then, they are making some great kit at the moment (not that I own any but have done in the past).

The VR Pro Ltd and VR_S drivers are both great clubs. VR_S probably the easiest to hit thing around at the moment.

Take your point re shoes, the Lunar ones I have are the best golf shoes I've ever put on my feet.
		
Click to expand...

I have always thought Nike clubs were a bit Cheshire and certainly not as good as the more established brands. Not only that but I would not buy anything from Nike on principle. I don't like anything that they make and have an aversion to anything to do with Tiger Woods or Lance Armstrong.

I have always thought that those who like Nike, especially Nike golf kit are probably the same people who like Lexus cars, new world wine and wear trainers for non-sporting activities.      All fine but not for me thanks.


----------



## NWJocko (Sep 13, 2012)

Snelly said:



			I have always thought Nike clubs were a bit Cheshire and certainly not as good as the more established brands. Not only that but I would not buy anything from Nike on principle. I don't like anything that they make and have an aversion to anything to do with Tiger Woods or Lance Armstrong.

I have always thought that those who like Nike, especially Nike golf kit are probably the same people who like Lexus cars, new world wine and wear trainers for non-sporting activities. All fine but not for me thanks.
		
Click to expand...

I can't comment on the older Nike stuff when they first came into golf as I wasn't playing.

Their irons and drivers at the moment (certain models I suppose) are pretty good.  Maybe not right at the top but not far off.  The Ltd Edition driver is the exception, a club as good as anything available.

I hope you weren't directing the last comment at me as you couldn't be wider of the mark I'm afraid.


----------



## 6inchcup (Sep 13, 2012)

how many on here would ditched their clubs and buy a set on nike ones just because he is using them? we all didn't ditched our favourite makers when tiger changed,or did we???


----------



## gripitripit (Sep 13, 2012)

6inchcup said:



			how many on here would ditched their clubs and buy a set on nike ones just because he is using them? we all didn't ditched our favourite makers when tiger changed,or did we???
		
Click to expand...

More to do with youngsters coming into the game and the impressionable American teenagers I reckon.


----------



## Phil2511 (Sep 13, 2012)

As far as I recall from when this was discussed last Autumn, a guy i know who is very much inside the Rory camp said that Rory had just signed a 3 year deal with Oakley and re-signed to Titleist. So should be no changes until beginning of 2015 if ever.


----------



## thecraw (Sep 13, 2012)

6inchcup said:



			how many on here would ditched their clubs and buy a set on nike ones just because he is using them? we all didn't ditched our favourite makers when tiger changed,or did we???
		
Click to expand...

I have a training shoe as a driver now!!!!


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Sep 13, 2012)

I would think Nike would move mountains to get Rory on board but sadly business doesn't work that way. I think in time they will get his man but not until the other deals expire. 2015 would be the earliest. To be honest would he want to really switch? His Titleists have served him well and they will no doubt be moving forward in R&D for the next generation of gear


----------



## CMAC (Sep 13, 2012)

if he did move then Nike would simply make him a set of clubs exactly like the ones he has, when Tiger moved Nike made him a driver that was quite similar (looked an exact copy) to the Titleist one he used


----------



## Mattyboy (Sep 13, 2012)

Phil2511 said:



			As far as I recall from when this was discussed last Autumn, a guy i know who is very much inside the Rory camp said that Rory had just signed a 3 year deal with Oakley and re-signed to Titleist. So should be no changes until beginning of 2015 if ever.
		
Click to expand...

Hypothetically, what if Titliest stop making clubs?


----------



## Val (Sep 19, 2012)

Heard from a reliable source last night that McIlroy is tied to Titleist untill 2015 and is very happy with them, Titleist are unlikely to have their deal bought out. Also McIlroy will don the Titleist brand on the front of his cap from next year again after his deal at Jumeriah expires.

Unsure how this will turn out but ive no reason at all to doubt the source.


----------



## One Planer (Sep 19, 2012)

Doesn't his missis (Caroline Wozniacki) have sponsorship with Adidas?

Maybe she could convince him to swich to TM :smirk:


----------



## bluewolf (Sep 19, 2012)

It would seem that Snelly's eccentricities are lost on some people.


----------



## dufferman (Sep 19, 2012)

bluewolf said:



			It would seem that Snelly's eccentricities are lost on some people. 

Click to expand...

I'm not sure if Snelly was sarcastic or serious...


----------



## Piece (Oct 23, 2012)

These Rory Nike rumours have moved up a notch: http://www.telegraph.co.uk/sport/go...l-thought-to-be-worth-156m-over-10-years.html


----------



## Scott1505 (Oct 23, 2012)

According to the BBC (not saying they are right) Rory's deal with Titleist ends this year.


----------



## Val (Oct 23, 2012)

Interesting. Seems to be gathering pace and Nike have just saved a fortune ditching Armstrong.


----------



## Dodger (Oct 23, 2012)

Val remember if this does go ahead to take what your 'reliable' source says with a pinch of salt..


----------



## Val (Oct 23, 2012)

Dodger said:



			Val remember if this does go ahead to take what your 'reliable' source says with a pinch of salt..
		
Click to expand...

My source Dodger works with tour pro's (including McIlroy) for said club manufacturer, i've no reason to doubt what he said regardless of the outcome.


----------



## muttleee (Oct 23, 2012)

Valentino said:



			Heard from a reliable source last night that McIlroy is tied to Titleist untill 2015...
		
Click to expand...

Several articles in the press state that his contract with Titleist runs out at the end of this year.  It seems unlikely he'll wear their name on his hat next year if that's the case.


----------



## Val (Oct 23, 2012)

muttleee said:



			Several articles in the press state that his contract with Titleist runs out at the end of this year.  It seems unlikely he'll wear their name on his hat next year if that's the case.

What makes you think your source is so reliable?
		
Click to expand...

He works for Titleist, I had no reason to doubt him.


----------



## Dodger (Oct 23, 2012)

Valentino said:



			He works for Titleist, I had no reason to doubt him.
		
Click to expand...

I'd doubt him if Rory isn't actually tied to Titleist til 15,isn't going to wear their name on his cap and isn't actually very happy with them.:mmm:

Time will tell though.


----------



## Val (Oct 23, 2012)

Dodger said:



			I'd doubt him if Rory isn't actually tied to Titleist til 15,isn't going to wear their name on his cap and isn't actually very happy with them.:mmm:

Time will tell though.

Click to expand...

Like I said mate, no reason to doubt him at the time. He was adamant he wasn't going anywhere, surprised at the fact his deal is up this year as reported despite him say tied till '15 though.


----------



## dempstera3 (Oct 23, 2012)

I am unsure of nike will be a great choice for rory. not that i am particualrly succeptible to makreting campaigns or think fo myself as a strong consumerist-i just believe their equipment is not as ''pure'',as such as titleist's. it will take some serious money as an incentive. Check out my webpage at caddyworld on wordpress,there are lots more articles of this nature!


----------



## LanDog (Oct 23, 2012)

gripitripit said:



			More to do with youngsters coming into the game and the impressionable American teenagers I reckon.
		
Click to expand...

True, look at the effect Fowler & Cobra have had on the junior market


----------



## LanDog (Oct 23, 2012)

thecraw said:



			I have a training shoe as a driver now!!!!
		
Click to expand...

What kind of Driver do you have Craw?


----------



## Oddsocks (Oct 23, 2012)

LanDog said:



			What kind of Driver do you have Craw?
		
Click to expand...

Trainer.... Aka Nike.


----------



## LanDog (Oct 23, 2012)

Oddsocks said:



			Trainer.... Aka Nike.
		
Click to expand...

Oh haha, I thought that


----------



## thecraw (Oct 30, 2012)

Found this excellent article on another forum which is a very interesting and good read.



*




*




*Rory McIlroy isnâ€™t worth $250 million, but he should take it*

*By Rene Osmena*

*GolfWRX Contributor*

Traditions arrive with much anticipation annually. There's football, the World Series and new seasons on TV. In the golf world, other yearly rites of passage are circled on the calendar -- the cup competitions and the race for tour players to keep their cards. For the most fortunate golfers, there are the big paydays around the globe. However, the wonkiest of golf nuts also recognize the end of the golf season as the sportâ€™s version of the "Hot Stove League."

You may be saying, â€œWhat? Golf is an individual sport, and theyâ€™re already free agents!â€ True, but the close of the PGA Tourâ€™s Fall Series and the conclusion of the European Tour's Race to Dubai means its time for the "Sponsorship Shuffle," as companies look to stock their rosters with golfâ€™s rising stars.

This particular re-up period is interesting because Rory McIlroyâ€™s Titleist deal expires at the yearâ€™s end. Given Titleistâ€™s history of not overpaying staff players and relying on their dominance in the ball market, they are not likely to offer the kind of money worthy of golfâ€™s current phenom. This makes the 23 year-old Northern Irishman the most coveted soon-to-be free agent since LeBron James. The rumor mill is churning about a certain Swoosh-logoed vulture circling overhead waiting to sweep him up. The latest numbers hint that Nike offered Rory $250 million over 10 years.

Thatâ€™s A-Rod money! Thatâ€™s Tiger money! Is he worth that?
		
Click to expand...





According to Golf Digest, Tiger Woods made $62 million in "Off Course" income in 2011 and Rory McIlroy made $5.9 million. One could argue that those numbers should be reversed in the future, considering Rory rose to the No. 1 spot in the Official World Golf Rankings and Tiger failed to win a major championship for the fourth consecutive year. Yes, Tiger bounced back in 2012 with three wins, however, Rory topped him with four wins including a major championship and will end the year as the world's top-ranked golfer.

Conventional wisdom would then lead one to think, â€œRoryâ€™s the man now. He is Tiger Woods. Show him the money!â€ But in one arena Tiger is still the king. People like, no love, watching the dude in the red shirt play golf. They always have, especially when he dominated majors by record margins and willed himself to win the U.S. Open on a broken leg. Now, post scandal, we love Tiger, we hate Tiger, but we still watch Tiger. He's proven to no longer be immortal in majors, but golf fans either want to watch his comeback or witness his fall.

Rory doesnâ€™t elicit that kind of reaction from the public. They see and appreciate the athletic, graceful swing, the aw-shucks politeness and some fairly dominant golf. But Rory shows a reluctance, more so after Tigerâ€™s troubles, to be the icon at the top. Thatâ€™s a lot to carry. I firmly believe Rory McIlroy wants to be great; Iâ€™m not convinced he wants to be transcendent.

The numbers still show that Tiger is the marquee draw, however. According to Sports Media Watch, televised golf enjoyed its highest ratings in 2012. Tiger played a full schedule for the first time in three years, which led to the surge in viewership. Final round television ratings in Tigerâ€™s three wins (without McIlroy in contention) jumped an average of 161 percent over the previous year. In contrast, when Rory won the PGA Championship, final round ratings were down 17 percent from the previous year (In McIlroyâ€™s other wins, Woods was in contention).

Nike leveraged Tigerâ€™s popularity and built their golf business from the ground up around him. Before Tiger, Nike Golf offered some less-than-stellar golf shirts and golf shoes, but few other products. When Tiger first switched from Titleist, Nike had no clubs or balls in the marketplace. The production of his irons were rumored to have been subcontracted, and his ball was also rumored to be a licensed model from another manufacturer. Now Nike Golf is a truly global golf brand with full product lines and $623 million in gross sales in 2011.

So does Rory deserve Tiger money from Nike? Absolutely not. Heâ€™s not only well behind Tiger but arguably behind both Phil Mickelson and Ernie Els in the "needle moverâ€™"category.

So should Nike disregard the numbers and just do it -- just hand out the big bucks to McIlroy? Name a Nike player besides Tiger thatâ€™s in the Top 10? Top 20? Top 30? Anyone? Buehler???

Francesco Molinari, Charl Schwartzel and Carl Pettersson are ranked Nos. 30, 31 and 32 respectively in the most recent World Golf Rankings. That trio plus Mr. Woods make up all Nike staff players in the Top 50. They are all fine players, but not exactly a star-studded lineup after Tiger. So Nike has a massive void created by the bad bets they placed on David Duval, Anthony Kim, Stewart Cink, Lucas Glover and Paul Casey. Rory can more than fill that void. Heâ€™s 13 years younger, and will enter his prime as TW exits stage right for good.

But can rivals like Woods and McIlroy have the same sponsor? If itâ€™s Nike, absolutely! Here's a few examples of rivals that were under the swoosh at the same time: Agassi and Sampras, Federer and Nadal, Kobe and LeBron, LeBron and Kevin Durant, and even North Carolina and Duke.

The clichÃ© goes, â€œTiming is everything,â€ and when youâ€™re the best player in the world and Nike not only wants but needs you, itâ€™s time to get paid. There is no other company that can make Rory their centerpiece and build him into a global brand

Click to expand...


----------



## BTatHome (Oct 30, 2012)

Valentino said:



			Heard from a reliable source last night that McIlroy is tied to Titleist untill 2015 and is very happy with them, Titleist are unlikely to have their deal bought out. Also McIlroy will don the Titleist brand on the front of his cap from next year again after his deal at Jumeriah expires.

Unsure how this will turn out but ive no reason at all to doubt the source.
		
Click to expand...

judging from today's announcements I would sack your insider


----------



## One Planer (Oct 30, 2012)

BTatHome said:



			judging from today's announcements I would sack your insider 

Click to expand...

Certainly looks that way!


----------



## Val (Oct 30, 2012)

I chinned him about it on Saturday, he was a tad sheepish :rofl:


----------



## CMAC (Oct 30, 2012)

whats been announced today?


----------



## Val (Oct 30, 2012)

DarthVega said:



			whats been announced today?
		
Click to expand...

He isn't renewing with Titleist and FJ.


----------



## HotDogAssassin (Oct 30, 2012)

http://msn.foxsports.com/golf/story/McIlroy-wont-renew-with-Titleist-45378607


----------



## thecraw (Oct 30, 2012)

I tried to update this thread earlier today with an article about Nike and a $250 million deal. Sadly its disappeared into GM cyber land! Why I have no idea, but it looks 100% correct now.


----------



## CMAC (Oct 30, 2012)

hmmm interesting, Nike have teaser adverts out just now for some new kit.

it will be an interesting story to follow


----------



## Twire (Oct 30, 2012)

thecraw said:



			I tried to update this thread earlier today with an article about Nike and a $250 million deal. Sadly its disappeared into GM cyber land! Why I have no idea, but it looks 100% correct now.
		
Click to expand...


You mean post #66?


:ears:


----------



## thecraw (Oct 30, 2012)

Twire said:



			You mean post #66?


:ears:
		
Click to expand...

That's the one that wasn't there before! Thank you twire. :thup:


----------



## CMAC (Oct 30, 2012)

Phil2511 said:



			As far as I recall from when this was discussed last Autumn, a guy i know who is very much inside the Rory camp said that Rory had just signed a 3 year deal with Oakley and re-signed to Titleist. So should be no changes until beginning of 2015 if ever.
		
Click to expand...

really makes you wonder why these people who are "very much inside the Rory camp" have allegedly lied? marketing hype or maybe just to throw people of the scent? but why say anything, surely it's better to say nothing than telling an acquaintance or friend an alleged lie.


----------



## Dodger (Oct 30, 2012)

DarthVega said:



			really makes you wonder why these people who are "very much inside the Rory camp" have allegedly lied? marketing hype or maybe just to throw people of the scent? but why say anything, surely it's better to say nothing than telling an acquaintance or friend an alleged lie.
		
Click to expand...

These folk think they are "very much inside the Rory camp" when in reality they know as much as us and are just a n other employee at best.


----------



## triple_bogey (Nov 4, 2012)

IT'S OFFICIAL.................
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sport/go...y-signs-250m-Nike-deal.html?ito=feeds-newsxml


----------



## pbrown7582 (Nov 4, 2012)

triple_bogey said:



			IT'S OFFICIAL.................
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sport/go...y-signs-250m-Nike-deal.html?ito=feeds-newsxml

Click to expand...

Golf channel were reporting the ad filming for the new red driver being unveiled tomorrow last Friday.


----------



## Oddsocks (Nov 4, 2012)

That's $500k a week


----------



## Scottjd1 (Nov 4, 2012)

A touch obscene...

Love it !!


----------



## BTatHome (Nov 4, 2012)

I think all these reports are just reporting the same info from weeks ago. Afaik there has been no official confirmation yet.


----------



## pbrown7582 (Nov 4, 2012)

I think unless titleist/achusnet agree there are issues with any formal
Announcement, I know they announced no extension if contract but the contract is still valid and there were previous issues with someone else last year announcing a change too soon and litigation being threatened.


----------



## triple_bogey (Jan 1, 2013)

mmmm, wonder who the guy in the middle is? 






From NikeGolf's own media page....


----------



## thecraw (Jan 1, 2013)

:whoo:


----------



## DappaDonDave (Jan 2, 2013)

Stanley and watney confirmed on the Nike golf site


----------



## triple_bogey (Jan 7, 2013)

Announced, the guy furthest right will be Thorbjorn Olesen. Never saw that coming.

Must of impressed Nike when he went into beast mode when playing with Tiger at The 2012 Open.


----------

